# What is similar to Innova?



## SoggyDoggies (Sep 16, 2007)

I have fed Innova for the longest time but their prices just seem to keep going up. It is up to 60 dollars here for a 33 pound bag! Both of my dogs do really well on it (although one refuses to eat often but I think it is more of a behavioral issue) so I hate to switch but on a social worker's salary and with the cost of gas going up, I just can't afford it anymore! 

I would love to feed something similar. Does anyone have any ideas?

I have been looking into Taste of Wild, Canadae, or Kirkland (Costco) brand-this one isn't my first choice. I have been reading some of the old posts and it seems that there are a lot of dogs that have trouble with Canadae.

Any opinions would be wonderful. Thanks!


----------



## HuskyLuv (May 16, 2008)

Where are you getting your food from? I paid $50 for a 28.6 lb bag of Innova EVO a couple weeks ago, that's after a $5 increase from what I used to pay. I had been thinking of switching to regular Innova in the future if the price of the food keeps rising since it's a bit cheaper than EVO.

I've also looked at Taste of the Wild as an alternative but that costs even more than EVO.

I guess those higher prices are one the perks of living in Seattle huh?


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

Innova is higher than that here too...
Orijen is basically the same food bit cheaper too, but I'm not sure about how much it is American to be honest.


----------



## SoggyDoggies (Sep 16, 2007)

I have shopped at a few different stores in and around Seattle. I use to buy it for $45 for a 33lb bag, I can't believe the cost now. One store near me doesn't even sell it anymore because it has gotten so expensive that they can't mark it up enough to make any profit. They recommended Taste of Wild as something similar but it seems pretty different to me. The other recommendation was Canadae but the reviews from this board don't look all that wonderful. 

I fed Chicken Soup Dog Food for awhile but Henry was producing too much waste so that's when I switched him to Innova.


----------



## HuskyLuv (May 16, 2008)

If I could cough up the extra money for a more expensive food for variety, I would want to try the Taste of the Wild.

I tried the Drs. Foster & Smith chicken and rice dry adult food and that was a major disaster. Did not agree with my dog at all which really surprised me based on all the good things I've read about it. Poor Dakota ended up with bloody diarrhea, was constantly trying to eat grass and completely lost his appetite for anything (except grass). I have never had such a bad experience with him before. But truth be told he's only been fed Natural Balance and EVO.

I thought that when I compared Innova to Drs. Foster & Smith food a while ago the ingredient list wasn't too different. Maybe I'm wrong. Now I have an unopened 15 lb bag of Drs Foster & Smith dog food that I can't use. I've been thinking of donating it to a local shelter. I do hope to try regular Innova in the near future as a cheaper alternative. Hopefully Dakota's sensitive tummy will be okay on it.

For what it's worth, I buy from an awesome couple in Lynnwood that just opened up a new store on Ashway (called Ashway Pet Supply) less than a year ago. They also have printable coupons on their website which definitely helps!


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

My dogs are on Taste of the Wild, now, after having been on Chicken Soup for a long time...it's not that they weren't doing well on CS, they were doing well...I just decided it was time for a switch. 

Around here, TOW is actually less expensive than EVO, or regular Innova. 

Solid Gold is another one you could look into as well. After being on Eagle Pack Holistic Naturals, and Chicken Soup, my kitties are now trying this one out. My dogs will wind up trying this one out eventually too. It's a really good food, from what I have heard and read...

My dogs switch over to other foods really well, but I think this is because I have done it often enough, their bodies are used to change. 

I also feed Natural balance rolls, but only as an 'extra' about twice a week; I use it alot for training though, too...so they get it sometimes 4 times a week. They love it


----------



## SoggyDoggies (Sep 16, 2007)

We decided that it wasn't totally necessary to get something similar to Innova as long as it gives us similar results as Innova. We picked up a bag of Taste of the Wild. We picked the salmon formula with hopes that the smelly salmon would peak Henry's interest since he has issues with eating his food. So far they love it but they always seem more interested in something new. We are still in the switching phase so I really won't know how they are doing for a month or so. But, it was 40 dollars for a 30 pound bag versus 60 dollars for a 33 pound bag of Innova (regular green bag). We have our fingers crossed that it will work out. 

Thanks for the store tip, HuskyLuv, I am not up in Lynnwood too often but I will look into the store, I am always up for supporting a good non-chain pet supply store. I live in S. Seattle/Renton and work in Bellevue. I typically buy at a PetPros in Bellevue but called to a few other stores in the Renton area regarding price and they were all the same as Bellevue. The prices I gave were for regular Innova 33 lb bag too. I am still totally shocked with the price!


----------



## HuskyLuv (May 16, 2008)

Keep us updated on how they do after the switch, I'd like to know how they do on it to help me decide if it's something I should try as well.

Just wondering, have you shopped at Denny's Pet Supply in Seattle (I think)? I always stop by when I'm in Seattle, which isn't too often, since they usually have pretty good prices. I too prefer to patronize the smaller, local "mom and pop" shops who offer much better customer service. In fact, if Ashway (mentioned previously) has a higher price for EVO than another larger local store, I still buy from them b/c of all the help, information and special attention I receive from the owners. They are truly in it for you and your pets, not for the money, which is worth a few extra bucks in my opinion.

Also, if you ever happen to be all the way up in Marysville for any reason, I would highly recommend Jones & Company pet supply...my favorite. I will make a special trip up to Marysville to take advantage of some of their sales.

Looking forward to hearing your results on the food!


----------



## Wilbur (Dec 11, 2007)

Don't count pennies when it comes to your pet's health....I know the economy is crazy now, but our families ( which include our pets ) deserve the best. If they are doing well on their current food, try to find a way to keep them on it if you can ...

Try a little homecooking maybe ???? Once in a while.. Dry kibble has so much mineral content that to get away from it once in a while is good....

I buy ground Turkey $1.99 a pound...I make a small meatloaf with it and it makes 4 servings...I mix it with green beans and peas and baby carrots..
My dog loves it, and it's cheaper than store bought..
Just a thought,,,good luck


----------



## mosbysmom (Mar 11, 2008)

Food is getting so expensive  I feel my dog Taste of the Wild too and so far the price hasn't gone up in my area. You can order it online too from PetFoodDirect They have a 5% off deal right now too!


----------



## HuskyLuv (May 16, 2008)

mosbysmom said:


> Food is getting so expensive  I feel my dog Taste of the Wild too and so far the price hasn't gone up in my area. You can order it online too from PetFoodDirect They have a 5% off deal right now too!


PetFoodDirect emails 22% off coupons to people who have an account with them. But the shipping still makes it more expensive than buying it locally for me, so I would imagine that would hold true for many others as well. I use PetFoodDirect for when I'm traveling and ship it to my destination so that I don't have to pack as much. It costs me more, but it's more convenient in those situations.


----------



## mosbysmom (Mar 11, 2008)

Having it shipped for vacations is a great idea! I haven't gone on one with him for long than a weekend in a while but the next time I do, that's a great way to cut down on packing.


----------



## wyx (May 23, 2008)

I'm also in the Puget Sound area (near Olympia) and have seen a lot of good selections at Mud Bay which has several locations around Puget Sound. There's also a pet store on Alki (W. Seattle) I like, don't remember the name offhand but they have a nice selection of raw foods, kibble, various dried chewy things and toys.

If dog food is getting too expensive have you looked into raw? You can get chicken parts (thighs, drums) for around 1.20$ a pound, sometimes less. Backs and necks are really cheap if you can find them. We give ours (2 corgies and a GSD puppy) chicken thighs/drums and pork spareribs (<2$/lb) as their staples, along with green tripe, various organ meats and eggs. The tripe is from greentripe.com, and even with the shipping with special packaging to keep it frozen from California is still <2$/lb.


----------



## HaylieJolie (Mar 11, 2010)

I am currently feeding my dogs Taste of the Wild. I found that this was the cheapest w/ no grains, no soy, packed w/ protein, and NO By-products. In order to find the best deal, check all the Feed Stores before going to the franchise pet stores. You can even look on their website to see what stores currently has an inventory of Taste of the Wild (www.tasteofthewildpetfood.com)...and call to see which one offers the lowest price! That is what I did, and I found 15 lbs bags for $18.99 and 30 lbs bags for $32.99! Can you say that is not a steal or what???!?!?!! In the past, I've purchased Cesar Milan's Dog food, Natural Balance, and Wellness Core--and they're all too expensive and overpriced! Taste of the Wild offers reasonable prices with great ingredients that you cannot find anywhere else! I've contemplated trying Solid Gold--BUT their products still consist of grains ....and it's still overpriced!

In the end...Taste of the Wild wins!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

I stopped feeding Innova because of price as well, but I only buy the small bags for my 12lb dog. He now eats Fromm Surf and Turf which is a little over $10 for a 4.5lb bag, I'm not sure what their big bags cost, but I think it's a great food!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Wellness super5mix is really close to innova.


----------



## w8ing4rain (Sep 4, 2008)

Healthwise is made by the same company as Innova but is less expensive. 

It has oatmeal in it and doesn't have the probiotics but is otherwise similar.


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

i fed innova red meat for a few months now (my golden is 7 mos) and i just switched to wellness super5mix a day or two ago. 

due to prices and layla's increasing itchiness, i plan on going to TOTW/grain-free when she's around a year.


----------



## amdeblaey (Jun 27, 2009)

I fed TOTW to my two dogs. I haven't really experimented with dog foods-we went from Iams, to Chicken Soup, and now TOTW. They are doing good on it-they are a little scratchy yet-but I'm thinking it has to do with how dry the weather is. I think it's worth trying.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

wyx said:


> I'm also in the Puget Sound area (near Olympia) and have seen a lot of good selections at Mud Bay which has several locations around Puget Sound.


Also, if you are down this way in Tenino (south of Oly) or Centralia (even further south) Alpha Pet Supplies is great, and I am pretty sure that they are cheaper then Mud Bay, but don't quote me on it.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

If you have a Tractor Supply near you, they have a new food called 4Health that has been getting good reviews. My daughter is switching their GSP to it from Solid Gold Wolfking. It has good ingredients and I actually feel it's price is in the "cheap" range LOL (25-30.00 for 35lbs.). Also, TOTW is a very popular, cost effective food. Another one to consider, eventho' I haven't heard many reviews for it, is Merrick's new Whole Earth Farms. It's very reasonably priced. Chicken Soup for the Soul is reasonably priced, as well. And yes, Natura's Healthwise might be another option.


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

StellaLucyDesi said:


> If you have a Tractor Supply near you, they have a new food called 4Health that has been getting good reviews. My daughter is switching their GSP to it from Solid Gold Wolfking. It has good ingredients and I actually feel it's price is in the "cheap" range LOL (25-30.00 for 35lbs.). Also, TOTW is a very popular, cost effective food. Another one to consider, eventho' I haven't heard many reviews for it, is Merrick's new Whole Earth Farms. It's very reasonably priced. Chicken Soup for the Soul is reasonably priced, as well. And yes, Natura's Healthwise might be another option.


wow, i've never seen solid gold go for that cheap. lucky you! anything 30 lbs is normally $50 around here.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

I think you've misunderstood my post....they are switching to 4Health which is way cheaper than Solid Gold Wolfking, the food they are feeding currently.
4Health is the food that cost 25-29.00 for 35lbs. not the Wolfking lol. The Wolfking runs them about 50-60.00 for approx. 30lbs.


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

oh, lol! my mistake. i was about to message you and ask if they'd UPS some solidgold out to me.


----------

